# weekend ride at tower trax



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

here are a few pictures from tower trax in Fluker, LA. got caught up in a really bad rain storm and after there was no shortage in water and mud :rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

a few more. the last picture was after 3 brutes with 31 laws went threw it and dug it up, and i came behind with my 28 zillas and got hung up :haha:


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks like fun. I am going to have to make the drive sometime.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I just got on the trails when it let loose! We just rode the yellow and part of the blue trail. I wish I could have stayed longer but had crap to do back here. I'll be back before too long and hopefully get to ride more.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice man. we went on the river and had broke chads bike. burnt his belt up.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

looks like a blast


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

LA750i said:


> I just got on the trails when it let loose! We just rode the yellow and part of the blue trail. I wish I could have stayed longer but had crap to do back here. I'll be back before too long and hopefully get to ride more.


 

yea man we rode the blue trail the whole day and we were all the way in the back when that really bad rain came down and it was hurting coming back to the trucks in that rain lol. felt like little pellets. those first pictures, the water was almost chest deep and we had 4 brutes and we all almost flipped all 4 of them. had to go one at a time and have everyone standing in the whole to help the bikes stay upright. it was a little too deep


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> nice man. we went on the river and had broke chads bike. burnt his belt up.


 
yea dude yall shoulda come ride man it was a blast. we got so muddy it was crazy. they had alot of water behind the levee?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like fun! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

bruteforce504 said:


> yea dude yall shoulda come ride man it was a blast. we got so muddy it was crazy. they had alot of water behind the levee?


yeah they had a good bit of water back there. it was fun. we put 26 miles on the bikes.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Y'all must not have rode very long then. I thought y'all put more last time y'all went ride


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nice pics!!!:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

bruteforce504 said:


> Y'all must not have rode very long then. I thought y'all put more last time y'all went ride


we only did a quarter of the ride.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks like the pressure washers were put to good use after that weekend. :bigok:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

lol yes they were. there was mud everywhere we went because it had rained so much. it was awesome though:rockn:


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i hope i can get down that way soon


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

its alot of fun if you like mud. where are you from?


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

joemel said:


> i hope i can get down that way soon


where abouts you from.


----------

